# duck hunting clark hills



## georgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2011)

where should i go on clark hill to duck hunt? not a specific honey hole. just a general area? thanks for the help.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Get ready to be  at!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2011)

Not a honey hole, more like a mollasas hole


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2011)

Im just giving you a hard time, I aint never layed eyes on the lake, but your not gonna get any info on where to hunt on here or anywhere else on the intraweb. Go scout and good luck.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jan 12, 2011)

On the hill one spot is as bad as the other. Not much action going on at the hill. More hunters than ducks.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Ain't trying to be a smart aleck but just go scout it.


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2011)

ive scouted and have a few places i would like to try, im just unsure about the rules on where i can and cant hunt.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2011)

georgiasportsman said:


> ive scouted and have a few places i would like to try, im just unsure about the rules on where i can and cant hunt.



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1399


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 12, 2011)

wouldn't you rather trust the regulations the DNR is kind enough to print out for us every year in this neat little booklet or the web enhanced version where you can find everything you would need or would you rather ask and listen to a bunch of duck hunters who will try their best to steer you wrong


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2011)

hard for me to get stuff on my phone, yes youre right. ha, and thanks stringmusic!


----------



## across the river (Jan 12, 2011)

georgiasportsman said:


> ive scouted and have a few places i would like to try, im just unsure about the rules on where i can and cant hunt.



If you have a Georgia License you can only hunt (legally anyway) on the Georgia side.    Don't set up within 300 feet of a dock, ramp, road, etc... and you should be o.k.    Everything in the lake bed is corps and you can hunt it.  As far as where to go, well good luck.  From what I have seen lately, I wouldn't waste the gas to drive from Athens to hunt it right now.   Find a wood duck hole close to home and  take your three woodrows.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wouldn't waste me time


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2011)

is it no good there?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jan 13, 2011)

After the first week of the second season it over. Occasionally you find some stragglers, don't hold your breath though.


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 13, 2011)

I've figured out that the more people that tell you not to go usually means the better the hunting.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jan 13, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> I've figured out that the more people that tell you not to go usually means the better the hunting.



      Don't tell them we have figured that out.   Been 
  duck hunting for 28 years, if someone tells you don't 
    waste your time or gas better check it out.


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. i know right. im gonna go anyways. i was just trying to find out a little about the duck hunting, ive been down there strioer fishing and seen ducks, multiple times.


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has jumped in and told you to go to Juliette instead.... LOL


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2011)

haha. i was surprised i didnt get anyone to tell me to go to russel as well


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 13, 2011)

Where's russell?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 14, 2011)

If you think im lyin saying don't waste your time then find out for yourself..... in four hunts we might have seen 20 birds


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 14, 2011)

We saw 20 today on the hill. Where ya'll huntin at man.  Never mind keep huntin there, less pressure for us.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 14, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> If you think im lyin saying don't waste your time then find out for yourself..... in four hunts we might have seen 20 birds



Why keep wasteing your time man?

I've hunted there all year with great success


----------



## across the river (Jan 14, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> I've figured out that the more people that tell you not to go usually means the better the hunting.



You got us Jim, man we can't fool you.    The place is just covered up.  Looks almost like you are hunting in a real flyway.   Setup anywhere along the bank and you are bound to kill a limit.   Little River arm is covered up in Cans, Redheads, Ringnecks  and Bluebills.  The Savannah River arm has more Gadwall and Mallard than I have ever seen.  Here is a picture from the blind this morning after we killed our limit.  Good luck in the morning.  Actually you don't even need luck with that many ducks flying around.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 15, 2011)

We've hunted alot of the south to mid level of the lake..... have made it up towards russell dam.......


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Jan 15, 2011)

He's not lying. I hunted there this morning and multiple other times this year and it SUCKS!!! I know people who have scouted the whole lake and cant find any. This is the worst year in a LONG time!






thompsonsz71 said:


> If you think im lyin saying don't waste your time then find out for yourself..... in four hunts we might have seen 20 birds


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jan 15, 2011)

Well i went this morning and saw about 60 ducks... killed my first mallard as well.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe this cold front pushed some birds our way!


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 15, 2011)

across the river said:


> You got us Jim, man we can't fool you.    The place is just covered up.  Looks almost like you are hunting in a real flyway.   Setup anywhere along the bank and you are bound to kill a limit.   Little River arm is covered up in Cans, Redheads, Ringnecks  and Bluebills.  The Savannah River arm has more Gadwall and Mallard than I have ever seen.  Here is a picture from the blind this morning after we killed our limit.  Good luck in the morning.  Actually you don't even need luck with that many ducks flying around.



You were to easy to figure out


----------



## across the river (Jan 16, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> You were to easy to figure out



So did you hunt that duck honeyhole this morning based on the information you gathered from all of your decisive reasoning skills?


----------

